# New Years Eve Appetizers?



## Cerise (Dec 28, 2012)

Looking for some new ideas for NYE apps. What are some of your favorite tried and true apps?


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 28, 2012)

I',m thinking of serving chopped smoked salmon stuffed cherry tomatoes w/ an onion, jalapeno,   cream cheese filling,  garnish w dill.    

Devilled Eggs !!  Never goes out of style.  

Chix WIngs.   Choose a new or different Sauce.   It's the only way I get to keep sneaking them onto the menu.  

At our house Jr insists he has never Seen nor tasted pickled herring.  I will have to Point out the serving dish  that is on our buffet table Every New Years Day that has been served Every Year of his life.   He and I will have a toast and a taste on a triscuit.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 28, 2012)

Ahh.... food apps.

I am such an idiot. I read the title and opening post and was thinking smartphone apps. I just couldn't imagine what purpose a New Years Eve "app" would serve. Would it count down to midnight? Would it remind you of your New Years resolutions?


----------



## Janet H (Dec 28, 2012)

My favorite thing to serve on New years eve is a sliced ham, small rolls and mayo, mustard and sliced pickles - folks can make their own sammies and it's easy.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ahh.... food apps.
> 
> I am such an idiot. I read the title and opening post and was thinking smartphone apps. I just couldn't imagine what purpose a New Years Eve "app" would serve. Would it count down to midnight? Would it remind you of your New Years resolutions?




I had to tell Stirling why I was laughing. Then I had to explain what a food app is.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 28, 2012)

I call them appys and we always go with:

Traditionally, 

Shrimp cocktail
Marinated herring
Champagne

Not sure what else.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

We usually go out for dinner then come back here for birthday cake and appys that have been done ahead of time, Nuts, Olives, parm flatbread brie praline cups, candy, and skewers of cherry  and marinated tortellini, tomatoes,mozzarella,basil leaves,and salami
kades


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 28, 2012)

We usually just do crackers, cheese, meat, etc. at home. This year we are going to our church's "New Year's Rockin' Eve" and are supposed to bring finger foods. I will be bringing fried mushrooms.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I had to tell Stirling why I was laughing. Then I had to explain what a food app is.


Seeeee.... I'm not the only one.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 28, 2012)

Right now, I'm thinking:
- Poached Shrimp Cocktail
- Pigs in a Blanket
- Summer Sausage, Cheese and Crackers
- Roasted Red Pepper Hummus and Pita Chips
- Greek Salad Bites


----------



## merstar (Dec 28, 2012)

Smoked salmon canapes (chopped salmon mixed with cream cheese, dill, etc.) on pumpernickel rounds
Spinach-Stuffed Mushrooms
Blue Cheese Broiled Tomatoes
Bruschetta with Roasted Red and Yellow peppers, garlic, olive oil, goat cheese, and basil


----------



## pacanis (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ahh.... food apps.
> 
> I am such an idiot. I read the title and opening post and was thinking smartphone apps. I just couldn't imagine what purpose a New Years Eve "app" would serve. Would it count down to midnight? Would it remind you of your New Years resolutions?


 
I thought the same thing, Steve. I even went as far as to look at what forum this was under and ask myself, There's an app for appetizers?  
I've only seen them referred to as appy's, also.

Not the best pic, but you get the idea. Crab stuffed cucumbers. Very refreshing and good for a seafood fix. If I recall, there was crab, green onion, lime juice/zest, celery and EVOO.


----------



## Addie (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Ahh.... food apps.
> 
> I am such an idiot. I read the title and opening post and was thinking smartphone apps. I just couldn't imagine what purpose a New Years Eve "app" would serve. Would it count down to midnight? Would it remind you of your New Years resolutions?


 
You are not alone Steve. I thought the same thing and was thinking how grateful I am having a simple phone that does nothing but let me make phone calls.


----------



## ShellyCooks (Dec 28, 2012)

How about cheese fondu?  Serve with variety of bread cubes, fresh pears, apples, crisp veggies, cubes of salami, ham, etc.  We often have a fondu-like dip made of anchovies, olive oil, butter, and lots of garlic.  It is served hot as a dip for raw, crisp veggies and Italian/French bread.  Let us know what you decide to serve and Happy New Year!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 28, 2012)

The traditional supper for NYE in Denmark is cod, 'cause by NYE you have eaten way too much rich food.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 28, 2012)

ShellyCooks said:


> How about cheese fondu? Serve with variety of bread cubes, fresh pears, apples, crisp veggies, cubes of salami, ham, etc. We often have a fondu-like dip made of anchovies, olive oil, butter, and lots of garlic. It is served hot as a dip for raw, crisp veggies and Italian/French bread. Let us know what you decide to serve and Happy New Year!


 I like the idea of fondue with nice refreshing pears, apples, and any cold fruits I could find it sounds yummy. We had fondue Christmas Eve but just if sourdough bred. This idea just might get a tryout the 31st.
Thanks.
kades


----------



## Cerise (Dec 29, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I thought the same thing, Steve. I even went as far as to look at what forum this was under and ask myself, There's an app for appetizers?
> I've only seen them referred to as appy's, also.
> 
> Not the best pic, but you get the idea. Crab stuffed cucumbers. Very refreshing and good for a seafood fix. If I recall, there was crab, green onion, lime juice/zest, celery and EVOO.


 
YUM!  Love the crab/lime/cuke combo,  Thank you. 

Thank you for all the ideas.  I'm always looking for unique small bites anytime of the year.  

I came across a few new ideas that I wanted to share with you, as well.

Pears slices smeared w/ goat cheese & sprinkled w/ pistachios & 
cranberries
pears with goat cheese & pistachios « keep it skinny

Endive boats filled w/ gooat cheese, walnuts, & honey, & garnished w/ dill.
endive boats « keep it skinny

Thanks again, & have a healthy happy New Year.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2012)

If I had my way, I'd skip dinner and pig out on shrimps with cocktail sauce, lobster salad, octopus salad, fried calamari, clams casino, and Chinese spare ribs.  But considering it's our wedding anniversary the boss dictates that we eat out.  The $150+ per couple spent on mediocre restaurant food would buy a lot of chow and beverages for a house party.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> If I had my way, I'd skip dinner and pig out on shrimps with cocktail sauce, lobster salad, octopus salad, fried calamari, clams casino, and Chinese spare ribs.  But considering it's our wedding anniversary the boss dictates that we eat out.  The $150+ per couple spent on mediocre restaurant food would buy a lot of chow and beverages for a house party.


What a shame that you *have* to go out. I hate going out on NYE. I only go out if I can walk to wherever.


----------



## justplainbill (Dec 29, 2012)

taxlady said:


> What a shame that you *have* to go out. I hate going out on NYE. I only go out if I can walk to wherever.


My wife and her girlfriend have me bullied.  Having to go out (and do the driving) does drastically curtail my consumption of liquid refreshments but I still feel washed out on New Year's day.
Oh to be young again


----------



## Addie (Dec 29, 2012)

At one of my sister's parties, she served her appy's in miniture cupcake papers. Perfect size for just a bite and no one was handling everything on the tray. For layered appy's she used the center cutout of her doughnut cutter. Perfect size all around.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 29, 2012)

justplainbill said:


> My wife and her girlfriend have me bullied.  Having to go out (and do the driving) does drastically curtail my consumption of liquid refreshments but I still feel washed out on New Year's day.
> Oh to be young again


Even though you are sober while driving home, there are a lot of nutters on the road on NYE.


----------

